# Humorous Martial Arts Definitions....



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 24, 2001)

No Can Do - What my sister is a grandmaster at...

Tie Mai Sho - what I can't do after a 6 long island teas...

Gap-el-ing - What you see alot of in a Grappling match...when the uniform pants "wander" down...

"Cup Check Panic Attack" -  that 'magic' moment when you realize that hammer fist, or fancy stick move is heading right for "Mr Happy" and he's left his "Deflector Shield" in the gear bag/home/car.  


Got more?  Add em on.


----------



## Cthulhu (Oct 25, 2001)

aikido - kickin' yer a$$ as gently as possible

Wing Chun - kickin' yer a$$ as economically as possible

tai chi - kickin' yer a$$ as slowly as possible

Small-Circle Jujutsu - origami with people

Cthulhu


----------

